# fish shop



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "fish shop" in Turkish? It is a noun, meaning a shop, where you can buy fishes.

Here is a picture.

I tried 8 dictionaries.

no suggestion (I know that shop=_mağaza, dükkân_)

Thank you.


----------



## dawar

In turkish we don't say "fish shop" but "fisherman shop"
So the answer is "balıkçı dükkânı"


----------



## Volcano

*You can say balık dükkanı *


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It's simply _balıkçı_, meaning fishmonger's.


----------



## smilingtranslater

Fish Shop, direct translation is Balıkçı Dükkanı or Balıkçı mağazası for a bigger one. - But in every day usage people are preferring to cut down the second word and simply they call Balıkçı but this is literally a wrong usage because Balıkçı is also used for the person who hunts fishes on the sea using fishing line or fishing net.


----------



## kalamazoo

In English, we don't say "fish shop" but "fishmonger." That might be why it was hard to find the Turkish equivalent in a a dictionary.


----------



## Qomi

"balık pazarı" is another frequenly used word. We use it when we refer to a big placewhere only fish is sold. We can be more helpful if you provide us with a context.


----------



## Honour

Although _balıkçı dükkanı_ is the correct version of the translation i'd rather go with the _balıkçı_. In daily speech we say _balıkçı_.


----------



## dawar

_balıkçı _is also fisherman. But in the context you normally understand the wanted meaning.


----------



## smilingtranslater

smilingtranslater said:


> Fish Shop, direct translation is Balıkçı Dükkanı or Balıkçı mağazası for a bigger one. - But in every day usage people are preferring to cut down the second word and simply they call Balıkçı but this is literally a wrong usage because Balıkçı is also used for the person who hunts fishes on the sea using fishing line or fishing net.


 
Let us do not play wıth the rules of a language, balıkçı is always used for fısherman, thread starter asked the equivalent of Fish Shop not fisherman. Nobody asked the meanıng of fish bazaar.


----------



## nativespea

smilingtranslater said:


> Let us do not play wıth the rules of a language, balıkçı is always used for fısherman, thread starter asked the equivalent of Fish Shop not fisherman. Nobody asked the meanıng of fish bazaar.


  No friend we don't use the balıkçı for only fisherman and it's not a linguistic problem either. It's just how we use this word in everyday life what we understand when someone say balıkçı.

example 1: I spoke to balıkçı (I spoke to fishmonger)

example 2: I have to step by balıkçı, I'm planning to cook fish for dinner (the meaning of balıkçı here is someone who's selling fish)

and again it's how we use this word in everyday life, and even in the literature


----------

